# 4x4 grow tent with 600w hps, How should I ventilate?



## LRGenius420 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a 4x4x6.5 grow tent, and a 600w 6"a/c XtraSun with 120v lumatek ballast,
I am trying to figure the best way to ventilate my tent efficiently. I want to keep light as cool as possible to keep as close to plants as possible. How many fans will I need, were should i place fans, etc. ??????


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 7, 2010)

LRGenius420 said:


> I have a 4x4x6.5 grow tent, and a 600w 6"a/c XtraSun with 120v lumatek ballast,
> I am trying to figure the best way to ventilate my tent efficiently. I want to keep light as cool as possible to keep as close to plants as possible. How many fans will I need, were should i place fans, etc. ??????


Im no pro so i cant promise this works as good for a 600w but it should. Everyone ive heard from says it would work just fine http://www.hydroponics-hydroponics.com/pd-150mm-ventilation-kit.cfm


----------



## HaNDyGrOw (Mar 7, 2010)

I have same question.. same setup in Growlab 120 same Lumatech Digital ballast mine is dimmable.. 600 watt maximum.. looking at around $150 on ebay for 4inch and $200 -250 for 6 inch.. both with carbon filter.. I wanna be cheap and get the 4 inch but my brain says get the 6 inch... 8 would pry be overkill according to the formula too.. 1/2 cfm per the total wattage... 600 watts need around 300 cfm.. but I wanna know if around 200 or so cfm would work well enough which is what you'll get outta a 4inch fan


----------



## LRGenius420 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have an idea of the equipment i need, i just need to know the best way to ventilate the light and room together with the least amount of fans


----------



## SickSadLittleWorld (Mar 8, 2010)

I use a 6" fan to vent and cool my light with basically an identical setup. If you're worried about it being too big, you can always use a fan controller. I believe its always better to have too much ventilation than not enough.

And if you're going through a carbon scrubber, you definitely want the bigger fan.


----------



## LRGenius420 (Mar 8, 2010)

good input I appreciate it, where should i put the fan? Ive seen some people put the their incline fan on the end of there can filter, or ive seen them put it outside. does the air go through the can filter than the light than out of the tent all in one line, than my intake is somewhere near the bottom correct? 

or is there some way I can elimate the cost of an extra fan for intake at the bottom out take.


----------



## SickSadLittleWorld (Mar 8, 2010)

No need for an intake fan. You really want negative air pressure inside the tent to keep the stink contained inside. A single 6" fan will be plenty to ventilate the light and tent.

I run my ventilation like this:
Carbon Filter --> Fan --> Hood --> Exhaust

As long as you are pulling air through the carbon filter, it doesn't really matter if the fan is pulling or pushing air through the hood.


----------



## Day to Daze (Mar 8, 2010)

yeah im building the same setup .. 4x4 flower room possably a slightly longer veg room alongside if i can afford it .. 
you realy think no intake? i was thinking of just putting a few small holes down by the floor around the walls .. just so the air can be pulle dover the leaves and up to the exit fan ... 
where do you have your filtered air pumped? 
i might have to build my exit fan into a box and fit that into an open window.. cant be making holes in my place..

Oh .. and how many plants do you grow in there .. with out it being crowded.. im thinking 9 - 12


----------



## SickSadLittleWorld (Mar 8, 2010)

Day to Daze said:


> yeah im building the same setup .. 4x4 flower room possably a slightly longer veg room alongside if i can afford it ..
> you realy think no intake? i was thinking of just putting a few small holes down by the floor around the walls .. just so the air can be pulle dover the leaves and up to the exit fan ...
> where do you have your filtered air pumped?
> i might have to build my exit fan into a box and fit that into an open window.. cant be making holes in my place..
> ...


Yeah, you want a passive intake like you are thinking. An intake fan is completely unnecessary.

The vented air is pumped into my bedroom where the tent stands. I would vent it outside since the window is right next to it but it is at ground level and people walk by, so it is a security issue. At least it keeps the house toasty in the winter.

Number of plants depends on your growing style and how big you plan on letting them get.


----------



## Day to Daze (Mar 8, 2010)

yeah .. do you not have an issue with smell in the house then or is the carbon filter pretty efective? im thinking larger plants ( probabaly lolipoping late veg/early flower) if all goes well (hydro, co2, 400mh veg and 600hps flower ) im hoping/praying i can turn 9 big bud into a 1kilo or 2.2lb or whatever it works out at ..


----------



## SickSadLittleWorld (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm only three weeks into flower so they aren't stinking a lot yet but it doesn't smell at all outside the tent. No odor issues whatsoever.

You won't get anywhere near a kilo even under completely ideal conditions. Its a high yielding strain but you'd be lucky to pull much more than a lb from the space and light you're working with, regardless of how many plants you stuff in there.


----------



## LRGenius420 (Mar 8, 2010)

I run my ventilation like this:
Carbon Filter --> Fan --> Hood --> Exhaust

Answered my question pretty damn well.

sweet, what if I give it a fresh air flow from the a/c unit in my attic? it sounds like if the amount of air being sucked in is of lesser power than your exhaust, I will be ok right?


----------



## SickSadLittleWorld (Mar 8, 2010)

Yep, that should work just fine.


----------



## mishin31 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a 5x5 tent w 600w HPS. See pics. As long as the room stays about 70 degrees, the tent never goes over 80 degrees.it stays at about 79


----------



## teryy (Mar 8, 2010)

*in a 6x6x7 will this be all i need* 
permalink

ok been reading viewing the site for a lil while now.Im ready..i think.Was going to get the BCN Bloombox but some one told me i can set up a cool mini room for 900 and have everything but wATER and plants. a hydro store that shall go nameless for now even told me he will build this room for me. can sone 1 please read this list??? trust you guys more then the salemen you know. 600whps ballast,lumenaire reflector,600HPS BULB/mh600bulb.6in inlinefan,goblin carbin filter, 24 hr timer,felxible air duct 6in.milwaukee ph600 ph pen. gh ph down. alaska fish emulsion. botanicare pure blend pro grow. advanced micro .advanced bloom. advanced carboload . advanced big bud. advanced tarantula . sunshine pro soil. and my space is half a bedroom/OFFICE what do you guys think and he told me with the space and the 600 i can get a pound or more if i grow right. please tell me what you think


----------



## teryy (Mar 8, 2010)

and do i have to vent the air outside? or just out of grow space


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 8, 2010)

Bigger is always better! The 4" is a waste of your time, you've got a 6" reflector! 

I grow in basically the same set up as Sick and I have 3 suckass fans that barely keep my heat under control compared to Sick's badass 400cfm 6" that keeps his shit perfect.

The fan controller is a great solution if you feel the 6" is too much. Look harder on Ebay too, you should be able to find fans for half what you quoted.

6" for 140 - http://cgi.ebay.com/Inline-Fan-6-Active-Air-Quiet-400-CFM-Free-Shipping_W0QQitemZ280474693715QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414d983053


----------



## hehehemann (Mar 8, 2010)

Look up stanley blowers. They are cheap fans that will do the job. I bought two at Walmart for $20 each when they were on clearance.


----------



## renyman (Mar 9, 2010)

I wouldnt recommend the stanley blowers or pushing air through your reflector. i have the same size tent with the same light. you want to put the fan at the top... filter -> hood -> fan-> pulling/blowing that shit somewhere else other then your room or else youre asking for mold. perferably the attic. 

I have this fan and this filter. Its loud as fuck but does the job. My tent stays only 10 degrees warmer then the room its in.

fan: http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/active-air-400-cfm-inline-duct-fan-p-2754.html

filter:http://www.atlantishydroponics.com/Carbon-Filters-and-Air-Purification/Can-Filter-6-Can-Filter-66-412-CFM-max.asp


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 9, 2010)

Why are you filtering the air coming into your tent? Wouldn't it make more sense to filter it on the way out, eliminating the smells LEAVING your tent?

If you get a legit 400+ cfm fan for your 600 you should be set.

If you don't care about smell run it exactly like Sick did. Like this:
Carbon Filter --> Fan --> Hood --> Exhaust

If you care about smell run it with the carbon filter being the last thing it runs through on it's way out of the tent. So it would be:
duct comes in from outside > hood > fan > carbon filter exhausting clean scrubbed air out of the tent

Note: Sick's way will eliminate MOST of the smell, like he said he doesn't have any issues right now


----------



## hehehemann (Mar 13, 2010)

I mentioned the stanley blowers because I am using a 5x5x8 tent with a 600HPS with NO cool tube. The stanley blower sits on a shelf in the tent that is higher than the light/reflector. It sucks the hot air inside the tent out and pushes it down 6inch ducting and out the window. I have two passive intakes on the lower opposite side of the tent. Temperatures in the tent stay around 77F. The best part is it only cost $40 and I have a second/reserve fan incase I ever need it.


----------



## FootClan (Mar 13, 2010)

HaNDyGrOw said:


> I have same question.. same setup in Growlab 120 same Lumatech Digital ballast mine is dimmable.. 600 watt maximum.. looking at around $150 on ebay for 4inch and $200 -250 for 6 inch.. both with carbon filter.. I wanna be cheap and get the 4 inch but my brain says get the 6 inch... 8 would pry be overkill according to the formula too.. 1/2 cfm per the total wattage... 600 watts need around 300 cfm.. but I wanna know if around 200 or so cfm would work well enough which is what you'll get outta a 4inch fan


dude better to go with the bigger fan you can turn the speed down if you dont need it also with bigger fan you can move same amount of air with LESS NOISE


----------



## tea tree (Mar 13, 2010)

I was using a 600 watt with no hood all winter long and an 8 inch fan valueline fan. It worked like a charm. No hood! I could not beleive it as I was used to cooltubes. I had to sell all that and have just bought another 600 with cooltube so I will see what is up now. A 6 inch fan in summer barely worked but in winter the 8 inch was overkill. The 8 inch worked in summer fine but cooling the room is needed. I used my whole house air in august to do so in socal and my electric was over 300 easy with a 400 and 600 and air. It sucked. i recomend start thinking about an 8 inch fan and port air for summer. Spring is still ok.


----------



## bobsgreen (Mar 13, 2010)

Pm me if you wanna know where to get a 6" generic that puts out as good as a vortex 6" for like $80 or $90


----------



## LRGenius420 (Mar 14, 2010)

Haha my friend paying for most the equipment decided to go bigger.
-We have ac ventilated tent from attic
-6" inline fan 400cfm + 
-1000w xtrasun with budget grow ballast, (I prefer Lumatek Electronics) 
-4x4 grow tent still same tent 

And its all running with our two OG kush strains from the medical clinic
and to 2 OG kush seeds found in our medical OG actually we found 18 seeds in our 140 dollar quarter toatal!!!!! hahaha I was mad but so happy at the same time because now I will never have to buy from them again!!!
I will be posting a grow journal on here as soon as i get this website figured out I could also really use some help on that to haha


----------



## edux10 (Mar 15, 2010)

I dont get why whenever i use a tent the plants are all sufficated. and this is with a intake and exhaust fan


----------



## FOAM (Mar 25, 2010)

SickSadLittleWorld said:


> No need for an intake fan. You really want negative air pressure inside the tent to keep the stink contained inside. A single 6" fan will be plenty to ventilate the light and tent.
> 
> I run my ventilation like this:
> Carbon Filter --> Fan --> Hood --> Exhaust
> ...


I have a GrowLab 120 that is 4x4x6.5, I have a 6inch 420cfm exhaust fan with a carbon filter. I have a 6inch air cooled hook that I run to my exhaust fan & carbon filter. I also have a inline 6inch fan that I recently took off to create a negative pressure in my tent, my question to you is do you keep your exhaust fan running 24/7 or do you have it hooked up to a timer? If you have it hooked to a timer what is your settings for the fan?

I run my ventilation like this:
Carbon Filter --> Hood --> Fan --> Exhaust

I actually took my carbon filter off the hood so its actually:
Hood --> Fan --> Exhaust

My temps are staying around 80 with 400w MH light on, when lights & fan are off my temps are getting up to 85 degrees, it could be because I had the heater on in the house today though.


----------



## SickSadLittleWorld (Mar 26, 2010)

My fan runs 24/7 to keep the smell contained.

You can run the ventilation either way. There is a negligible difference in airflow whether you're pushing or pulling through the hood.


----------



## Juan Valdez (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree with sick, above. the only real benefit of pullin vs pushing in this set-up is that you can mount your fan outside the tent cutting down on heat inside the tent. 

Filter---ducting---Hood----ducting to outside tent----- Fan

the fan is somewhere outside the tent pulling air through the whole system. probably not a huge improvement efficiency wise maybe a few degrees or so.


----------



## cain129 (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm doing a similar project now and think I am going with a 600w instead of the 400w. 
I will ventilate like this:
outside air through 6"duct to sealed Eurohood out the room pulled by a 425CFM inline (Sealed and independent system). The carbon filter is attached to another fan exhausting the stale air slowly but constantly. I have 11,000BTU A/C also. my fresh air is pulled from my chimney dead space and has been sectioned of from the attic and opened to the house through a port. I hope it works. I'll let you know next week.


----------



## BUDDZY (Jun 13, 2010)

mishin31 said:


> I have a 5x5 tent w 600w HPS. See pics. As long as the room stays about 70 degrees, the tent never goes over 80 degrees.it stays at about 79


What cfm is that fan? Noise is an issue for me so i'm probably going to use 2x4" booster fans with a pyrex bake a round for a diy cooltube. You think this will be enough


----------



## navhoot (Jan 25, 2011)

Do I have to have a hood for the filter? Can I see a picture of said hood (i'm picturing a fume hood for chem labs or kitchens).. I'm not quit seeing the purpose of the hood, does it cool it better?

I'm planning to make this: https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/7074-easy-build-diy-carbon-filter.html
The fan will be in the top corner of the grow room, and attached to the front (open end) of the filter which is located outside the tent - vacuuming the air from the room and through the filter.. The filter sits on a shelf outside the tent where the air sucked from inside dissipates outside through the carbon filter.. kinda like a chimney but with forced air flow... making it: air in room --> into fan --> through solid duct + carbon filter --> outside air.. Intake will be at the bottom opposite corner

Will this not be enough to keep the room cool? Do I need this hood that everyone keeps speaking of? Is the hood more to direct the vacuum at the heat of the light?


----------



## peteski72 (Jan 6, 2016)

ok I'm really confused and it's not anything in your descriptions.This is my first experience with a grow tent and have grown before successfully, but now wanting go create a more productive environment. I have similar setup as others I have a cool tube set up pulling cool air into the fan over the light and venting out of the grow tent. It's getting hotter then I like around 80/ 84 degrees. I'm trying to set up more extraction through to top hole, but now u r saying we don't need two extraction sources. Let me see if I got this right, if I just use a filter hanging inside with a fan pulling air through it to the outside, is sufficient? The cool tube reflector doesn't need ventilating?
I should mention I have a 6 inch 270 cfm operating now, as described above. I have a bigger 6 inch 400 cfm will this make a difference? Or use it for out take and not use the cooling the cool tube? Confused? Welcome to my world, who makes things more complicated than need be. $$ is always a restraint.


----------



## bullSnot (Dec 10, 2016)

LRGenius420 said:


> good input I appreciate it, where should i put the fan? Ive seen some people put the their incline fan on the end of there can filter, or ive seen them put it outside. does the air go through the can filter than the light than out of the tent all in one line, than my intake is somewhere near the bottom correct?
> 
> or is there some way I can elimate the cost of an extra fan for intake at the bottom out take.


Best way to do it is start with the filter, add the fan ( on cool side of air) run through hood and out the tent


----------



## bullSnot (Dec 10, 2016)

ColoradoLove said:


> Bigger is always better! The 4" is a waste of your time, you've got a 6" reflector!
> 
> I grow in basically the same set up as Sick and I have 3 suckass fans that barely keep my heat under control compared to Sick's badass 400cfm 6" that keeps his shit perfect.
> 
> ...


My can-fan 6 inch has to be on a controller to slow it down with 4x4 600 watt tent


----------

